# 14" boxe



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what do you think about this box ?? i think is good for the ceiling. what are the best way, 10 and 14 or 12 and 14 ?? 

thx


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Im my opinion i dont see any need to block coat a join at 12 when the recess is 5inch covering shoulders 8inch is perfect so i would go a 10 block and a 14 top only as your asking i run a 8inch block and a 12inch top


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

8 then 12 for me!
No idea why u would want a 14!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

14" just if you want to kill yourself :yes:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> 8 then 12 for me!
> No idea why u would want a 14!


I hear you ! :thumbup:


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

what.. didnt think they would make a 14" box :S
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/New-Drywall-Tools/Columbia-Flat-Box-14.html

I know the standards is getting higher and higher.. but still.... then do a level 5 after the 12" box...


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

might as well start plastering with a box this big


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Was watching the 1980 plaster veneer movie the other day and the instructions where to put mesh in all corners and all joins and i felt chills down my back......story is if we need a 14 box lets start skimming hole walls


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I would try it, Shoulders can be ****e here so it could be handy.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree caz I think it would help with badly framed homes with warped walls 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Got mine on the way :thumbsup:
People said why do we need a 5.5" box but since it was introduced everyone who was big and strong enough to lift it (sarcasm) probably wouldn't be without it. 
I'm itch'n to try the 14" on butts.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Got mine on the way :thumbsup:
> People said why do we need a 5.5" box but since it was introduced everyone who was big and strong enough to lift it (sarcasm) probably wouldn't be without it.
> I'm itch'n to try the 14" on butts.


 Oh hell yes, Looking forward to hearing your review :thumbsup:

I can see one in my future as well.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually change my opion with my hollow butts now i can use my 12 to second coat and 14 to top


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Got mine on the way :thumbsup:
> People said why do we need a 5.5" box but since it was introduced everyone who was big and strong enough to lift it (sarcasm) probably wouldn't be without it.
> I'm itch'n to try the 14" on butts.


My 5.5" is too wimpy for the jobs I do. 

I hope Columbia went the FatBoy route with their new 5.5", compared to my Drywall Master. From the looks of the pics, theirs does look deeper.

I'm thinking the 14" shouldn't be any worse to handle and push than a 12" Columbia FatBoy, or the other 12" High Tops out there. Might even be a little easier in ways. But will be interesting to hear what you think.

There's guys I work with for whom 12" isn't enough. They're troweling 14"+ widths for a finish coat. Maybe a 14" box will get them to put down their trowels a little more.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I'm thinking the 14" shouldn't be any worse to handle and push than a 12" Columbia FatBoy, or the other 12" High Tops out there. Might even be a little easier in ways. But will be interesting to hear what you think.


You're probably right, I never looked at it that way.
If it doesn't work out then I'll just use it as an expensive bad assed ashtray :gunsmilie:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Next on my wish list is a better 3" nail spotter, something with a brake and something thats easier to keep flat on the board, I'm thinking a Tapepro 5.5" utility box with a removeable 3" adapter plate :yes:
At the moment I first coat screws with the knife, then 2nd coat with a 3" DM spotter, and topcoat with a DM 5.5" box.
The 3" spotter is just an absolute b!tch to keep flat but I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> You're probably right, I never looked at it that way.


With the extra width, the word 'floppier' comes to mind, when compared to a std. 12". But you'll see how much more, if really at all, that might be than something like the extra capacity 12" boxes. It's the amount of push needed that I'm really interested in. With it being a skim/finish coat, should be able to run the mud fairly thin.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

JustMe said:


> With the extra width, the word 'floppier' comes to mind, when compared to a std. 12". But you'll see how much more, if really at all, that might be than something like the extra capacity 12" boxes. It's the amount of push needed that I'm really interested in. With it being a skim/finish coat, should be able to run the mud fairly thin.


I just got a chance to try mine out this morning on a basement. It ran nice and the push really wasn't bad(pretty close to a 12").


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

How about a pic of the finish


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

10 and 14 or 12 and 14 you try ?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> How about a pic of the finish


I didn't take any pics, but I've got a house I'll be boxing out tomorrow.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

killerjune said:


> 10 and 14 or 12 and 14 you try ?


10" and 14" on National Gypsum board with bad shoulders.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Never had an issue with 7 & 10 then 12 to skim, why the hell would anyone want any more is beyond me


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It beats me why we are supposed to make strawberry jamb out of pig turds. When did it become the finishers responsibility to fix high shoulders etc. In my experience the more you do, the more they expect. If the builder want to pay extra go for it, but I have had a gut full of giving them freebies when they have the loyalty of an ally cat.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> It beats me why we are supposed to make strawberry jamb out of pig turds. When did it become the finishers responsibility to fix high shoulders etc. In my experience the more you do, the more they expect. If the builder want to pay extra go for it, but I have had a gut full of giving them freebies when they have the loyalty of an ally cat.


They don't get any freebies off me Gaz....I charge the busturds extra if they so much as fart in the same room as me  
If they don't like it then I tell them to find someone else.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> How about a pic of the finish


Pic didn't turn out to good, but it looks just like normal boxing. I even happened to take a pic of a flat with a scratch by the angle go figure lol.:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Got mine on the way :thumbsup:
> People said why do we need a 5.5" box but since it was introduced everyone who was big and strong enough to lift it (sarcasm) probably wouldn't be without it.
> I'm itch'n to try the 14" on butts.


tooo much information:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

of course every tool has a place, just not sure were kiwi is going with it


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> of course every tool has a place, just not sure were kiwi is going with it


Hey stop talking about my itchy butt :furious:


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

why 3 pass on the flat. 10 and 12 is enought ?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Must be selling. out of stock at all-wall


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

They are on ebay with free shipping


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

3 passes on flats and beads 2 in angles is level 4. Requirements for most jobs.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Mudstar said:


> 3 passes on flats and beads 2 in angles is level 4. Requirements for most jobs.


3 passes like in 3 times with the box? or tape, box, box ?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Gave the 14" box a go the other day, I couldn't have picked a better house to try it on, there were a lot of shallow tapers with a high edge on the seam, it doesn't happen very often but I usually have to hand trowel after the 12" box to get them right, thats where the 14" box worked a treat, because it's so wide you can crown it slightly higher without it being noticeable.
I did 7", 10", then 14", I think the leap from 10 to 14 might be a bit much because I had to watch for pocking over the deeper hollows, next time I'll try 10", 12" 14".
The butts had been recessed and back blocked and they came up perfect with the 14".
I would estimate I used about 50% more mud finishing with the 14" compared to the 12", surprised at how much extra it used really.
Sanding wasn't a problem with the PC sander, just one extra swipe up the middle.
I found I had to push hard to get the mud to spread the full width of the blade, I thought it was runny enough but maybe not, power assist would be a major plus.
At the end of the day I would say it's over kill for perfectly good seams, but for dodgy seams, high shoulders, butts etc, then get one :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Kiwiman, our board on the whole is pretty good so I cant see me needing one. 
I use the 12" box as a skim not a coat. 

My system with the 12" works like this, I run the box then my off sider comes behind me with a 14" knife and wipes the mud off the same as Moore does after he rolls mud on coating the board. So it basically all it does is fill any porosity, scratches and orange peel. Sanding is sooo easy.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Pytlik said:


> 3 passes like in 3 times with the box? or tape, box, box ?


boxing, tape is is not coating unless you coat when you tape, I don't


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> I think the leap from 10 to 14 might be a bit much because I had to watch for pocking over the deeper hollows, next time I'll try 10", 12" 14".
> 
> I would estimate I used about 50% more mud finishing with the 14" compared to the 12", surprised at how much extra it used really.
> Sanding wasn't a problem with the PC sander, just one extra swipe up the middle.
> ...


This is enough to make my mind up. Its not worth it :thumbdown:


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Gave the 14" box a go the other day, I couldn't have picked a better house to try it on, there were a lot of shallow tapers with a high edge on the seam, it doesn't happen very often but I usually have to hand trowel after the 12" box to get them right, thats where the 14" box worked a treat, because it's so wide you can crown it slightly higher without it being noticeable.
> I did 7", 10", then 14", I think the leap from 10 to 14 might be a bit much because I had to watch for pocking over the deeper hollows, next time I'll try 10", 12" 14".
> The butts had been recessed and back blocked and they came up perfect with the 14".
> I would estimate I used about 50% more mud finishing with the 14" compared to the 12", surprised at how much extra it used really.
> ...


Yes, have to agree there Kiwi. I guess its a kiwi thing, but really our board is in a league of its own when it comes to faults/ manufacturing discrepancies. That's why I have just invested in a 14 as well. Combine fanatical/lunatic clients with rough builders, no light then blazing summer light and the worst board in the world and it makes perfect sense to get one to try and improve the finish quality, regardless of a bit of extra mud. Call backs cost a lot more than an extra pail of mud. Hope your well and busy.ps, My Columbia 3" spotter is a dream to use, maybe the best tool I own as far as perfect coating goes. Its the wheeled model.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

croozer said:


> Yes, have to agree there Kiwi. I guess its a kiwi thing, but really our board is in a league of its own when it comes to faults/ manufacturing discrepancies. That's why I have just invested in a 14 as well. Combine fanatical/lunatic clients with rough builders, no light then blazing summer light and the worst board in the world and it makes perfect sense to get one to try and improve the finish quality, regardless of a bit of extra mud. Call backs cost a lot more than an extra pail of mud. Hope your well and busy.ps, My Columbia 3" spotter is a dream to use, maybe the best tool I own as far as perfect coating goes. Its the wheeled model.


No harm in owning every tool, some tools don't get used very often but there's always that one job that they shine on.
Must catch up again sometime, I intend doing a lot more tiki touring this summer so might drop in at yours and have a fossic through your tools


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Talked the other day with the field supervisor of the company I'm doing some contract work for. He said the 14" they got for a big job wasn't doing a good job coating, so he told the tapers there to quit using it. I'm going to see if I can find out what was going on with it.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Talked the other day with the field supervisor of the company I'm doing some contract work for. He said the 14" they got for a big job wasn't doing a good job coating, so he told the tapers there to quit using it. I'm going to see if I can find out what was going on with it.


Were they using it on stand-ups, or horizontal? I've only used mine on horizontal hanging so far, I haven't had any problems. The finish has been really smooth just wider. I don't use it on every job, but it's been really nice to have when I run into problem board(saving a whole lot of hand work). You do have to be very careful to keep a consistent mix with it being so big though. Too thick and your going to push your guts out, too thin and its going to run out the end.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Talked the other day with the field supervisor of the company I'm doing some contract work for. He said the 14" they got for a big job wasn't doing a good job coating, so he told the tapers there to quit using it. I'm going to see if I can find out what was going on with it.


tell ya I aint worried the slightest







this baby aint working cause who is the Gumby running it? was it cold inside like freezo, did gumby make ski hills,









Run tight young Jedi!


----------



## Wellst95 (Apr 17, 2019)

I recommend using 10 inch


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would push a 17 if they made one


----------

